# BB VS TOTW



## aneighbor (Sep 25, 2009)

Just got my pup this week and starting her out on large breed BB, looking at dogfoodanalysis.com though it seems TOTW is a higher rated food? Guess im just looking for peoples input on this. 

Seems like these are the best two foods I can get in my area, i've also seen some say that TOTW is to high in CA for pups? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There are recent threads on TOTW. 
IMO, it has been an inconsistant kibble, so many are staying away from it. Started out fine, but in the last few months color, package weight have been questionable.
Pups should have a proper ratio of calciumhosphorus, and TOTW doesn't have it. 

Wellness super5 large breed puppy or Orijen are what I'd recommend if you don't want to feed a raw diet.
Certain areas, Orijen is hard to come by.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think TOTW will be a six star food for long with the trouble they have had recently. Too much stuff going the wrong way and too many sick dogs because of it. I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

We were feeding TOTW grain-free before I found out there's ethoxyquin in the fish meal that goes in it. It's not on the label either because TOTW doesn't add it themselves, but the USGOV requires all fish meal for food products to be preserved w/it before shipping. Then I switched over to Merricks for a couple months and we finally decided on enough's enough of finding bad stuff in manufactured food that makes us have to change dog foods every 6mos or a year. You think you're doing right by making sure there's no bad stuff in your dog's food and then somewhere down the road someone finds something bad in it anyway. 

We're now feeding dehydrated raw, with some real raw. Our dogs are now eating their meals, I'm not throwing any dog food away due to "lack of interest." It's a little bit more work but not nearly the work a full raw diet it and those that do straight raw would probably say it's not that much work anyway. I'm no longer on a constant vigil on reading labels and researching dog food which I was really getting stressed out over.

I'm no longer worrying that dry food will swell in their tummies and contribute to the potential for bloat. Raw isn't a cure to bloat - nothing is for sure - so don't get me wrong, but dry dog food is definitely thought to be a contributor especially if it's got citric acid in it. If you're going to feed dry, one thing that will help cut down a bit on the potential for bloat is to mix some GOOD QUALITY canned dog food with it. The e-vet told me that and I've also read that in my research.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

check this thread: (i agree totw is not well designed for a puppy)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1295894&page=1#Post1295894


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My dogs had done very well on TOTW and then they began having problems. All of them to include cast iron gut Kayos, had problems. 

We switched to BB and they are doing far better. 

I am not sure what TOTW has done but they have had issues of late.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree about TOTW. I've just heard too many iffy things about them lately to be comfortable feeding it to my dog.

Also, asking about BB Large Breed and TOTW is like comparing apples to oranges since one is not at all grain free and the other is.

But here really isn't a grain-free food (maybe orijen) that is suitable for a puppy, so you shouldn't be feeding it now anyway.

Unless I have to feed a Diamond-made food (which, unfortunately, we do), I would not.

Some good brands not made by Diamond are:
Natura (Innova, EVO, etc)
BB
Wellness
Orijen


----------

